# Harris Bay



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

So, I'm looking at a map of Escambia River and come across Harris Bay, most of my river fishing has been Quintette south, but this thing is huge on the map, it looks like it is 3 or 4 times the size of Stone Lake, so I'm feeling like maybe there's something I've missed. What's the story, is it private, or is there access, or is it a bunch of shallow swamp, does anyone have any information about it?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It's been 25 or 30 years since I've heard the name but pretty sure we **** hunted there a few nights. I don't think it is a lake at all but a huge wet swamp area. We were super worried about getting lost in it so we didn't get far. I want to think it was around the Molino bridge road close to the river. I also think it's part of the hunting club that Ronnie Cotton is the president of can't remember the club name but it is around Molino bridge road and Gin rd. 
I expect the name (Harris bay) came from the logging operations from the 40s and 50's. I've heard the old timers refer to a lot of low wet areas as a bay


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought it might be something like that, it just caught my eye on the map and I couldn't find anything in a google search, thanks.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

If you are using Google Maps to look at it, switch to the satellite view for a minute and check that out. If you zoom in as far as possible, it looks like dry land, full of trees. It does not look like it's connected to the river by any navigable channel or creek.

The other areas I have checked out from my jonboat on other rivers that looked like that on satellite imagery were basically just wet woodland or barely-watery swamp. I'm guessing it's the latter, but I would be bet you wouldn't find it fishable.


----------

